# Security film on the door corners.



## twindloch (Dec 20, 2021)

On my Tiguan Allspace 2019 SE there is a transparent anti-knock film on the corners of the door. It got damaged on one door. I want to buy the whole kit, but VW dealers can't find the P / N of the part. Help....







.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Seems like an aftermarket part. Probably installed by the selling dealer.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Something like this I'd guess:








3.71US $ 40% OFF|Transparent Protective Film Car Door Edge Car Body Scratch Protector Auto Paint Anti Scratch Protection Stickers Nano Sticker - Car Stickers - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## XDleader555 (Aug 11, 2019)

Try 3M Scotchgard








Amazon.com: 3M Scotchgard Clear Paint Protection Bulk Film Roll 6-by-84-inches : Automotive


Buy 3M Scotchgard Clear Paint Protection Bulk Film Roll 6-by-84-inches: Protective Shields - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## twindloch (Dec 20, 2021)

Thank you, maybe it's a standard for the US market, because I checked on my friend Tiguan 2020, and it's the same. I'm waiting for two more and see if they have one. There is no such visible part in VW catalogs.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

I used this. Went on very easy and can hardly tell it's there. Still secure two + years later: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072MPQ2SP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

